# teeth tutorial



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Allen. Thanks for posting this. I'm not sure how you come up with all these cool projects but you (and others) are making it easy for us that aren't as creative.

I've been on the forums for awhile but took a break pretty much from Summer 2010 till now. I'm amazed by the leaps and bounds the hobby has made in that time. Seems like an explosion in the quality of homemade props and a lot of innovation in techniques like you have shown in your posts. I'm also impressed with what ScareFX has created. Thanks for helping out all of us home haunters 'in the shadows'.

I'm hoping that someday I can innovate something that can be useful.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

that is awesome, Allen! thanks!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Great tutorial. The only problem with your tutorials is that they give me a neverending workload of stuff I want to do.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad you guys like them! 
Weaz- thats better that the neverending workload of stuff I HAVE to do...lol


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Another great tutorial by you. This is really awesome.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Allen, I love your youtube Wednesday's! Keep them going!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Allen, I just so enjoy your videos. The last part about the scrapbooking section had me laughing for a long time. Excellent tut on teeth - never thought to use pink hot glue, thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Allen, You're really pumpin out some Amazing Tut's. KING TUT!!!! HaHaHa.. LOL I Love them All GREAT WORK!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Near perfect how-to....so easy once you show us how Alan....THANKS


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Aw shucks... I hope you guys have subscribed -I will post a new how to every Wednesday and fun stuff from around the shop a few other times a week. Im not a big talk into the camera kind of blogger so there wont be alot of that- but I get to do alot pf cool stuff and I ought to share it with someone aside from the wife.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

These are great. I just used this technique to make teeth for a paper mache skull I have been working on. I used only the clear glue so I will need to paint them. Thanks for sharing such an awesome way to make teeth!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent tutorial yet again Allen. I will be using this technique on a prop I'm working on now.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You are da man! That was a great tutorial. I don't know anyone that is putting more information out there than you are. It's all very good stuff. Props so you, Sir!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

there are a ton of great Halloween and haunt bloggers with really good stuff. Terra is a great example. I think some of the great stuff in other haunt vids gets lost because of the blogging aspect.
I am trying to build an easily referenceable library of haunted house how-to videos. Easily refrenceable is the key- the product is in the title and it sticks mostly to that project. Im glad people are appreciateing it. Thanks alot, the praise is humbling.
I inject the humor in order to make a 20min video interesting- since alot of them are like watching paint dry (some times you actually are).
I love it and youtube wednesday will carry on!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Saw this on facebook. I will probably add a link onto my wighead how to. Wish I discovered this before I created the creepy family. Great stuff!!


----------

